# big fish tackle



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

do you have to pay to sign up for big fish tackle.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope. You just have to put up with A LOT of adds. Not the best forum to view without an ad filter or slow connection


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

teamroper said:


> do you have to pay to sign up for big fish tackle.





KAFO said:


> Nope.


The only requirement is that you drop-shot mojo's. Other than that, it's free.

Just a word of caution: don't ever (EVER!) disagree with a moderator, no matter how wrong they might be!


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> Just a word of caution: don't ever (EVER!) disagree with a moderator, no matter how wrong they might be!


 -_O- 
SO TRUE! It used to be that BFT was a fun place to "hang out". Now it's just a place I visit from time to time for a good laugh. Visit often enough and you may figure out why.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you tube, check out the tubing forums. There is some good fishing knowledge that gets shared in there that doesn't have to go through the various "I know more than you" brawls to get hashed out.


----------



## Porky (Mar 12, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> If you tube, check out the tubing forums. There is some good fishing knowledge that gets shared in there that doesn't have to go through the various "I know more than you" brawls to get hashed out.


tru dat brother man 77. Some of them cats really deck them tubees out too. I can't fish from a tube, once the cold water hits the boys, I have to paddle in & go pee.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Porky said:


> tru dat brother man 77. Some of them cats really deck them tubees out too. I can't fish from a tube, once the cold water hits the boys, I have to paddle in & go pee.


Some of their rigs are pretty sweet and those guys tend to know how to catch something that swims just about everywhere they hit the water.... I figure if they've got the time and money to do that to their tubes, they've put in the time testing it out as well. I hear you on the boys.... sucks when that feeling shows up and you're a long kick against the wind to the nearest shoreline. You can almost make it look like you're walkin on water when the desperation hits. :lol: There was a report there recently that really, really makes me want to go tube Willard for catfish.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> There was a report there recently that really, really makes me want to go tube Willard for catfish.


I am waiting to see his report from today.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

For *big fish *tackle, I prefer a Penn Senator 6/0 on a Penn Slammer 6' heavy stand up rod. I spool with 80lb braid with a 100' topshot of 100lb mono.
Perfect for Tuna.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I look at BFT everyday. I dont like all the adds but there is a lot of good info on there. I go by weekend_warrior over there. This is home but BFT has posts from way back so its a great resource. I am getting into pike this year and those guys over there sure know their stuff. As you can tell though, I like you guys a little bit better. :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a lot of people that are members of both BFT ahd here.
One good thind going for BFT, is that they are national and you can get a lot of information from other states like Idaho.

I have also beem a member for several years but like Nor-tah said,
this is home.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I go by weekend_warrior over there.


I was on there yesterday looking for Tubedude's reports and saw your posts there as weekend warrior... thought I recognized that avatar pic.  I have seen some of the drama in the main forum so I usually tend to go to the Float Tubing forum... thats where the Dude seems to post most of his stuff and thats why I go there anymore.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Hands down BFT is a better source for information and advice. This site has much more back slapping and "thatta boy" remarks, maybe it is because so many people like to keep track of post #'s


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

hockey said:


> Hands down BFT is a better source for information and advice. This site has much more back slapping and "thatta boy" remarks, maybe it is because so many people like to keep track of post #'s


So is that where you give out all your information and advice, such as cathing those elusive walleye? :roll:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I was active on BFT since its beginning, but all the 'I'm the greatest fisherman in the world' attitudes really turned me off. I haven't been back.


----------

